# M9A3 sight hight



## Koa (Aug 17, 2020)

I have an m9a3 that shoots low, has been advised to switch to a higher rear sight. Can anyone help me with the sight dimensions on the front and rear sight on the m9a3. Need to know what I need to buy.

Thx


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You do know that the Beretta uses sight picture 3, right? If you use sight picture 1 or 2, the gun WILL shoot low.










The M9A3 slide is a Vertec slide. Any sights you buy must fit a Vertec slide, or it will not work.


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Langdon Tactical and Wilson Combat have a few alternatives. I changed mine out for a Wilson rear combat sight and a green fiber front.


----------

